# Samsung Galaxy A32 5G app issues



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

just bought a new 
*Galaxy A32 5G*
from the local Spectrum store ...they did the data transfer / contacts etc all went fine

*my problem is this :*
my Main screen.. _Home Screen_
i only want to have my *"phone" "contacts" "messages"* on that screen 
now, 
i have 2 more screens i can swipe to...the *2nd *has a _Google folder and Chrome _on it from the start
the *3rd* screen = the _Camera and the Microsoft_ folder

i have other apps / icons / widgets ..whatever the term ...
i want to place them on those 2nd and 3rd screens
but ONLY on them... !
and* Not* showing on the Main screen ...

i've been dragging and pulling icons
( _Golf Now / Heos / My Radar_ ) 
to various positions, that get them on the screen i want ...only to see them *Still *on my Home screen ! 
the other thing i've noticed ...on those other screens,,,
when i move an icon , say Google folder, to a new spot
the screen shows me those spots, a little outline where i can place it, standard stuff
however,
when for example _ "golf now"_ is on that 2nd screen and i move it, no outline appears! 
i figure that is part of the problem ...but regardless...this seems way too problematic for the simple task i am trying to complete

please help
and
provide some "STEP by STEP" guidance

as i am obviously
  

thanx


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, to move icons, on any of my android devices, I do exactly what you posted that you are doing.
I hold the icon and move to the right edge until I see another window appear then I plop it there. It is no longer on the home screen but on the 2nd screen. 
If I want it on the 3rd screen, I again hold the icon and push to the right edge until a window appears and plop it on the 3rd screen.


----------



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

yes ...and one would think it would do similarly to the last phone(android) the info was transferred from
you described quite well, the way it is supposed to work
obviously not the case ...thanx for the concern  

i am hoping someone reading knows what a reason is or has a fix


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

You're not talking about the bottom row are you? That row is supposed to be on every screen.


----------



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

no, i am not
i do Not have a lot of "stuff" and don't need it, but as mentioned above ... i have a few icons i like at the ready those ...on other phones..were placed on the 2nd or 3rd screen...so as not to clog up the Home Screen ...
i can add the icons i want..But, they show up on ALL 3 screens ! 
this is the dilema ...and hoping some one can assist


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd visit the Spectrum store where you purchased the phone and see if they can figure out why this is not working.


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

If you start in All App you can put as many copies of the app you want on one of your screens. You can have a copy on every screen or multiple copies on one screen. Here is an example

Open Apps by selecting the App icon (or swiping up from bottom).










Press down on an an app (e.g. Pizza Hut) until menu pops up
Select *Add to Home*
Repeat these steps two more times










There are now three copies of the Pizza Hut app on the 2nd Home screen.










Now hold down on the 1st app copy and drag and drop it on the 1st Home screen
You now have one copy on the 1st Home screen and two copies on the 2nd Home Screen










There is nothing that prevents you from deleting any of these copies.
To delete each copy hold your finger down on a copy and select *Remove*.










Now there is only one copy left on the 2nd Home screen. You can delete it if you wish.
You can copy any app to one of the Home screens from the main App location as long as you have not uninstalled it.


----------



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

as i admit to being a minimalist, when it comes to this stuff... it is possible i mistakenly removed "stuff" 
i do Not have an "app" icon ..widget.. on my home screen with which to do the 1st step ?!?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You didn't remove it. Look at the shot here
https://www.pcmag.com/reviews/samsung-galaxy-a32-5g
You have 4 icons on the bottom row. Phone, Message, Chrome and Camera.
Swipe up from the bottom of the screen. That should give you the same view as the app drawer. It will show you all your apps.


----------



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

well, "remove" it seems means different things ?!? 

when 1st trying to set up the new phone...home page had* "stuff " * i didn't want ...
so _ "removed"_ them 
held the app / widget / icon...dragged to the bottom = * removed *

currently all that is there, on the bottom of the screen, is my* settings * widget 
above that, * contacts, messages, phone * which is all i want there

_( i want; my radar / golf now / AAA / Heos ...on the 2nd and 3rd screens, which *is the issue*)_

now, when i swipe up = *11 diff *apps / icons appear ...
including the* 3* mentioned on the home screen + 
a google folder and microsoft folder, calculator calendar etc 
but
*none* of those mentioned above, 

_ which were transferred to the phone, from my old unit, when i bought it, at the Spectrum store_

*those* i wish to put on those 2nd 3rd screens, 
i can access them fine, i can minimize all my screens, drag the icons to them...
but, 
when i do so, they are seen on *All 3 screens* !


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

To add Apps icon
Open Settings
Select *Home screen*










Enable *Show Apps screen button on Home screen*










The Apps button shows all the apps in your apps repository that are installed on your phone.

The only apps on your Home screens are either the ones Android put there or the ones you did. That is only a small percentage of the ones in your apps repository.

Like I said in a previous post the apps on your Home screens are only copies of apps in your apps repository . You are free to delete (or move around) any apps you don't want on your Home screens. Is there any reason why you haven't done so?


----------



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

i have to think i am missing a _"technicality"_ somewhere ... 
which is why i request assistance w/ this stuff

so, did as directed ...have the apps icon on the bottom of my *home screen*, along with the Settings icon
however, when i open it, still only shows those* 11 *apps / icons referred to previously ... 
and again,
* none *of those 11 are the additional apps, i want to have on my 2nd and 3rd screen

_*have not a clue ? apps repository ? *_

if i go into my * "apps" * in the _settings_ .. *all of them*... seem to be there 
certainly the 6-7 i want to have on a screen,* are there *!

i *Did* remove , originally, @ set up , those icons, i _*Did Not*_ want, 
cloggin up the screen ...
and that was no problem ... _weather_ the _calendar_ the _calculator_ ...did not want them !

taking the auto club app as an
*example *
i touch on the AAA icon ...it asks me how i want to view it ; split screen or pop up
i choose _"pop up"_ it opens ... i close it and the icon remains on the screen ...
so
i moved it onto a different screen , 2nd for example ...but,
it never gives me a choice, meaning one of the _ outlines _ where you can place apps 
in the configuration you want ...instead , 
just _ floats_ there ,,,and ...
is seen on Every , all 3 , screens ,,,same spot on each screen !


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

How about taking screenshots of your Home screens.
*Take a screenshot*
Capture an image of your screen. Your device will automatically create a Screenshots album in the Gallery app. 
* From any screen, press and release the *Volume down* and *Side *keys.









If you have Windows 10 you can use the *Your Phone* app to drag and drop pictures from your phone onto your desktop.


----------

